# Forgeworld Releases 2012-06-15



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

*PREYTON*


















> Foolhardy knights of Bretonnia sometimes mistake the savage and hateful Preyton for the noble Great Stags of their land, and will follow this twisted beast, possessed of a dark cunning, into the very deepest parts of the forest. Only there, where there is little chance of escape, will it finally reveal its deadly form, its savage fangs, leonine paws and monstrous wings, and attack the unsuspecting warrior.
> 
> While their appearance is truly vile, it is the legendary malice of the Preyton that makes them particularly dangerous. Corpses mauled beyond recognition and tracts of forest befouled and trampled betray their presence, the savage creature often discarding the torn ruin of their victims to rot, killing out of pure hatred rather than hunger. Little is known of their origins, but dark legend has it that in ages past they were Great Stags who were enslaved and corrupted before sacrifice-strewn herdstones. Now, bereft of their nobility, the Preytons know only an all-encompassing hatred for that which they have lost.
> 
> The Preyton is a finely detailed multi-part resin kit designed by Steve Whitehead. Rules to field this savage creature in your games of Warhammer can be found in Monstrous Arcanum, and the kit is available to pre-order now for despatch from Friday 29th June.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/PREYTON.html


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

That thing actually looks kinda creepy. I like it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Not a fan... it looks like someone converted a Terrogeist to me, and not too well. Maybe its the paintjob, but it doesn't look finished somehow.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Brilliant. Really gives some hitting power. Nothing like having a Frenzied Monster Ambush then Thunderstomp. Not many people actually have a charge redirector available for just such an occasion.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That thing looks tiny for a monster! Apart from that it is a good job.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im glad they have produced it, but i just dont like the beast and how it looks,where is my magma dragon????


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> im glad they have produced it, but i just dont like the beast and how it looks,where is my magma dragon????


Back off! I want my Khemric Titan first.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Man, forge world/ warhammer forge are really impressing me lately.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's as big as a Varghulf, Stephen. As for Magma Dragon/Khemric Titan, the Magma Dragon is at least started (the Preyton being near enough finished).

I just want to see a Fire Incarnate - their artwork is the best in the book, IMHO, coupled with the K'Daai destroyer.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

I had goosebumps just by the mention of Bretonnia in the background info!!! :shok:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And as typical, they get munched . Becoming quite a popular thing with recent productions - Storm of Magic, Vampires, and Ogres in particular.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll be giving this one a miss.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Not a fan... it looks like someone converted a Terrogeist to me, and not too well. Maybe its the paintjob, but it doesn't look finished somehow.


Its the horrid paint job. The grey un-painted version looks pretty cool, but the paint job ruins it.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

This model looks a little static if i'm honest, you don't really get the full impact of the model with it being so low down but i do like it somewhat.

Like many other people i am waiting on a few of the larger models, mostly the Khemric Titan 

Alice


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Its the horrid paint job. The grey un-painted version looks pretty cool, but the paint job ruins it.


Paint jobs usually make a model look better to me.... I admit, the unpainted model does look better, but i still feel the same about it feeling 'unfinished'.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

This thing looks aweful, am i the only one that is seeing a dragon that has had poly cement poured over it and then some antlers stuck on top?


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Not liking it. Would agree with the poly cement comment


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

As said, looks like someone badly converted a terrorgeist to me.


----------

